# Wind tomorrow



## HardCoreHunter (Sep 17, 2004)

I know it is suppose to clear up tomorrow, but is the wind going to die down?  When the weather man talks about morning weather he means 10-11am.  I need to know about 7am.


----------



## HMwolfpup (Sep 17, 2004)

*I hear ya*

I was going to go this afternoon, but too windy.  I think I'm going to get up and go either way in the morning....not sure if I'll hunt the afternoon....can't decide if I'm going to take a radio in the woods to listen to the Dawgs or if I'm going to cough up the $30 for the ppv and probably sit out Sat afternoon.  If I can find a wind forcast, I'll txt msg you.


----------



## QuackAddict (Sep 17, 2004)

I saw 8-9 mph 6 to 8 am in Walton Co. I am definitely going.


----------



## HuntinTom (Sep 17, 2004)

*5  mph in Haralson Co. @ Daybreak...*

I'm definitely going - (Especially since I missed opening day last Saturday)...


----------



## CharlesH (Sep 17, 2004)

*I'll be there*

I was out in Haralson County today and the wind really died down this afternoon, actually thought about staying and hunting, but decided to give my new stand placement time to die down.  I believe tomorrow morning won't be to bad where i'll be.

Good luck Huntin Tom


----------



## sr.corndog (Sep 17, 2004)

*wind problems in the morning*

I just left the woods behind my house in the field it was a mild wind in the bottoms it was dead still. In the morning hunt bottoms then by noon then who knows! Good luck food on the ground!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 17, 2004)

I hunted this afternoon(Friday) in Carrollton. Wind was not bad at all. A few times it blew for a minute or so but that was it. Didn't see anything, but the acorns are everywhere due to the wind. Most are green though.


----------



## WildBuck (Sep 17, 2004)

If i did not have to work i would be out there. Any day hunting is better than a day working.


----------



## BassWorm (Sep 18, 2004)

*Wind*

It blew hard Friday on Garland. Even in the bottoms it was swirling. The storm had knocked acorns on the ground everywhere.
I got lazy today and slept in and cleaned up some of the limbs and mess in the yard at the house. Wind seems to be down alot from yesterday. Might go hunting this afternoon or in the morning.


----------



## HardCoreHunter (Sep 18, 2004)

Decide to come home and try again tomorrow.  The wind was blowing pretty good.  I didn't see anything at the club.  Of course coming home there were two doe on the side of the Hwy just before Wade Green.


----------

